
Han van Meegeren - polytely
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Han_van_Meegeren
======
mytailorisrich
There is a brilliant BBC documentary on Van Meegeren by Andrew Graham Dixon.

Luckily it seems to be on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6HA2Qo5lfk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6HA2Qo5lfk)

In general I would urge anyone to watch any art documentary by Andrew Graham
Dixon, he's one of the best out there.

